# zsíros deszka



## Encolpius

Sziasztok, ráakadtam a zsíros deszka kifejezésre. Sosem hallottam, és ha valaki így hívta volna a zsíros kenyeret, talán meg sem értettem volna. Ismeritek, használjátok a zsíros deszka szót? Köszi.


----------



## arlett

Én ismerem, de nem használom (próbaképp megkérdeztem pár embert az imént, hogy ismerik -e, de sosem hallották). Kissé szleng.


----------



## francisgranada

Én nem emlékszem rá, hogy hallottam volna. Friss, puha kenyérre is alkalmazható? ...


----------



## Zsanna

Arra még jobb, francis! 
Egyetértek arlette-tel, szleng és ráadásul nem is nagyon modern...


----------

